# 2007 Cannondale Chase 2--advice needed ASAP



## microse (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all..I am new to the forum and looking for some advice on buying a used bike. I am looking at a bike for trail riding and commuting (only a few miles of commute). And I want a bike that will withstand the more strenuous activity--trail riding. I came across a Cannondale Chase 2 (2007) in excellent condition. I know the bike is intended to be a dirt jumping bike, but I can crank the seat high enough to where it feels like an XC type bike. It feels really great flat and over small obstacles, but I wasn't able to test it on trails or for a longer ride. The price is $375, and with the components, I am having a difficult time turning down the offer. Most things are stock, but that bike is pretty well equipped stock and has been maintained very well (I had it checked by a LBS). I am looking for advice for how this bike will fair on trails as opposed to doing actual dirt jumping. Any and all advice on the topic would be greatly appreciated.

I should also add it has a double chain ring set up in the front with a bash guard with 8 gears in the back. I don't use the lower gears on my other mtn bike while commuting or trail riding...only the higher gears. Basically, will the frame be a hindrance to comfortable and efficient trail riding? Thanks again.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

it will never feel or ride like an XC bike. it might be ok on short trail rides, but dj bikes are not made for long rides or sitting, hence using it as an xc bike, even with seat jacked up high will grow uncomfortable really really fast....unless you dont mind standing up and pedaling all the time.


----------



## microse (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you...I appreciate the advice. I don't think this is the right bike for me based on a couple responses in other forums. And maybe XC isn't the right type of biking I am looking to do. I am not specifically looking for a downhill or SC or DJ or all-mountain...I actually don't know what I am looking to specifically do. I like to ride aggressively at whatever I come across, but am on a tight budget. I am open to buying new or used bikes, up to about $350, max. Do you have any suggestions for what new bikes to check out, or what older models for which I should keep my eyes peeled? Thank you again.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

santa cruz chameleon but your budget might need to stretch a bit


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ yeah the santa cruz is a pretty much do it all bike, i use one for xc, and its a great company, altho a little over priced


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

The Jamis Komodo is a great do it all bike. I have ridden trails and also plenty of urban too. My trail rides usually go for 2-3 hours.

I read an article on Leelikesbikes where he said the DJ bikes may be the best all around mtbs you can get.

If I have more cash down the road, I plan to get a SC Chameleon, but I really like the Jamis so far.


----------



## 6patman6 (Jun 22, 2010)

That's a really great price for a really great bike, But I can honestly say that it is useless for xc It's up to you but i've tried and even a couple of miles starts to really hurt your butt


----------

